# GX240 case



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

would it be possible 2 put a newer Dell mobo in this case?

or maybe an AMD mobo?

it's got a medal plate thing on the back of my mobo, pretty gay lol...

any helps great :wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

We have a few GX240's here at work (Oh man, I hate them...) and I think they will accomodate ATX and mATX board easily, regardless of who makes the chip that runs the show.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah but like, it has not holes on the case 2 bolt a mobo....

a piece of metal the size of the mobo is attached 2 the mobo, and then like sorta hooksup 2 the bottom of the case....


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the metal that hooks up to the mobo is the mobo tray. its removable usually and the mobo is screwed into that metal plate. if not see if you can remove the mobo with the metal plate and look under it to see if there are any mounting screw holes.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

how would i go bout takin the metal tray off of the mobo?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

bumppp..


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Dell, for the most part, makes proprietary motherboardsSarvin, that barely comply with ATX standards (they use the power supply and meet some other requirements). Dell uses a "slide in" design on their motherboards as to make installation easy. They generally don't have any standard mounting holes. I'll have a look, though. I have some GX240s in school... Just a note; are you referring to the tower version or the desktop version? (we have both)

-Ed


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

tower, yea theres like 3 versions of them lol, but the GX260 and 280 is identical..


----------

